# Driving for 2 days, pretty disappointed with my rating :(



## Orwhatuwill (Nov 28, 2014)

My dash says I have 4.63 and my app says 5. I contacted uber to confirm which it was. 5.63.

I started Wednesday, very part time...
The first night I drove, it was a noreaster (I have a subaru). There were 2 passenger groups that were very angry that I would not take more than 4 people in my car, 1 very drunk group that broke of part of my passenger seat, 1 group of men that tried to get me to smoke weed with them, 1 man who kept giving me the wrong address for his home and 1 man who claimed to be someone else and tried to steal another person's ride...I have no doubt that at least a few of them gave me an awful rating.

How can I handle situations like these in the future? 

I know we have to keep a 5 to stay activated. It feels very, very unfair.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Until you have enough number of rides to not feel the impact of drunk rider ratings, only drive sober people you may find. Drunk crowds are the worst to deal with, so beware. If all you do is catering to them only, you might get your ride sharing gig come to a quick end. Keep a balance to not hurt yourself in the long run.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Orwhatuwill said:


> My dash says I have 4.63 and my app says 5. I contacted uber to confirm which it was. 5.63.
> 
> I started Wednesday, very part time...
> The first night I drove, it was a noreaster (I have a subaru). There were 2 passenger groups that were very angry that I would not take more than 4 people in my car, 1 very drunk group that broke of part of my passenger seat, 1 group of men that tried to get me to smoke weed with them, 1 man who kept giving me the wrong address for his home and 1 man who claimed to be someone else and tried to steal another person's ride...I have no doubt that at least a few of them gave me an awful rating.
> ...


No, you don't have to keep a 5*.... you have to keep 4.6 or better. Use the search tool up top and search the board for "ratings". You will find a lot of useful info. Don't worry about your rating this early on. There will be an average taken after so many completed jobs.


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

Orwhatuwill said:


> How can I handle situations like these in the future?


You have smelled the problem from the very beginning!

Next time something like this happens again, be assertive and tell them, "This doesnt work! We need to cancel this! Please request another ride!". Then just leave. Cancel it with your app, and make sure Uber doesnt charge tbe pax. Reason? Click others, but if Uber ever asks, just say "intoxicated pax" or "rider has 5 people". That's it. FYI, Uber will send you an automatic email about this cancellation, but just ignore it. They never ask or bother me anytime I cancel a ride.

I always cancel any ride that just doesnt look and feel right from the beginning.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Remember, when you hear "Can you take 5?"....... nothing good can come out of it!

So.... immediately hit "Cancel Ride" and drive off.


----------



## phreakpulsar (Nov 29, 2014)

The rating system is bullshit. There's drivers out there with a 2 star or 3 star rating after being with uber for months! They just try to scare you to be professional. What happens when you are professional? Low ratings. I tried it. The weeks I was professional I averaged a 4.68 rating for the week. When I was myself and threw in the occasional **** or shit and talked shit about random people on the street, my weekly rating went up and averaged a 4.96.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Orwhatuwill said:


> My dash says I have 4.63 and my app says 5. I contacted uber to confirm which it was. 5.63.
> 
> I started Wednesday, very part time...
> The first night I drove, it was a noreaster (I have a subaru). There were 2 passenger groups that were very angry that I would not take more than 4 people in my car, 1 very drunk group that broke of part of my passenger seat, 1 group of men that tried to get me to smoke weed with them, 1 man who kept giving me the wrong address for his home and 1 man who claimed to be someone else and tried to steal another person's ride...I have no doubt that at least a few of them gave me an awful rating.
> ...


If you are going to drive the drunks you are going to rate low...But who gives a **** about a rating when your making shit money LOL **** them keep driving....


----------



## Orwhatuwill (Nov 28, 2014)

I've done nearly 180 rides now. I'm at 5.9. Things have settled down.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Orwhatuwill said:


> I've done nearly 180 rides now. I'm at 5.9. Things have settled down.


Dude The rating system only go's up to 5 stars not 5.9. You are full of shit guy nice you get a 1 star lol


----------



## Orwhatuwill (Nov 28, 2014)

LOL it was a typo. I have a 4.9. Relax, friend.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

I drive a 2008 100k mile minivan with bad paint and fender damage. But I have a 4.86 rating after 80 rides. I open the door for people and ask them how they are tonight. That's about it, sounds like you are doing fine.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Ratings are based on the last 500 rides only. I have permanently settled in the 4.89 - 4.90 for the last 2 months. I know when some drunk gives me a 1 star. Next morning I drop to 4.89!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It's so nice not having those bs ratings driving a cab. Dealing with drunks might a bit trying, but the tips make up for it.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

That is new info about the 500 rides. Thanks!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You'll have a love/hate relationship with your rating until you get more rides under your belt. The rating in your dashboard is always the most accurate, the app only shows you the average rating over a certain number of rides.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree, dashboard seems most accurate and up-to-date.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I drive a 2008 100k mile minivan with bad paint and fender damage. But I have a 4.86 rating after 80 rides. I open the door for people and ask them how they are tonight. That's about it, sounds like you are doing fine.


I thought Uber had standards on the condition of vehicles they accept, including body damage and bad paint. Are those standards no longer applicable?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Dude The rating system only go's up to 5 stars not 5.9. You are full of shit guy nice you get a 1 star lol


"Dude," check the OP's avatar; the "guy" is a female.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I thought Uber had standards on the condition of vehicles they accept, including body damage and bad paint. Are those standards no longer applicable?


You send in the pic's. Can be any car LOL>>>>>Love the internet be any one you want to be >>>>


----------

